# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  هل الشيخ عبد الله بادغيش لازال حيا يرزق؟

## باخريصة

*الشيخ عبد الله سعيد بادغيش هل لازال حيا يرزق أم توفي؟ قرأت قبل فترة أنه كان في سن الشيخوخة*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الأخبار عنه قليلة ولكن ليس هناك ما يدل على وفاته.
لعل أحدًا من الإخوة يفيدنا.

----------


## عالي السند

إن كنت تريد الشيخ عبدالله سعيد بادغيش الساكن في مدينة الخبر فالذي علمته أنه قد توفي رحمه الله .

----------


## باخريصة

نعم هو الذي أقصده ، عام كم توفي؟؟

----------


## باخريصة

هو عبد الله بن سعيد بن عمر بن علي بادغيش السعيدي العكبري، ولد في منطقة " صيف " بدوعن - حضرموت، عام 1339هـ، حفظ القرآن والمتون والتي منها موطأ الإمام مالك وسيرة ابن هشام وأسباب النزول، له اهتمام بالدعوة والتجارة وسافر إلى أندونيسيا وغيرها لأجل ذلك، دخل في مواجهات مع الشيوعية في حضرموت ثم مع الصوفية وله مساجلات وردود معروفة في ذلك، كما أن له - رحمه الله - اليد الطولى في أيام حياته في مساعدة الناس وخدمتهم والوقوف معهم في حاجتهم، من مؤلفاته: الإسلام بين عقيدة السلف ودعاوئ المبطلين، أدعياء الحق - رد على كتاب يهذي -، وله مكاتبات خاصة وأشعار، توفي في مدينة الخبر سنة ( 1429هـ ) - أخذت الترجمة من حفيده الأستاذ / عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بادغيش.

----------


## عالي السند

رحمه الله وغفر له هل تتكرم برقم حفيده برسالة على الخاص أحسن الله إليك

----------

